# Advice on first goat shelter



## ctopal (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello - I'm in CT and interested in having up to 6 goats. I'm thinking 2 angoras and 1 pygmy breed to start. And then I may add on 2 pygoras. I'm having a really hard time settling on a shelter and would like some thoughts on what I see my options as. Budget wise, I'd like to stick to around $2,000 and hoping for something that lasts a while. And given I want something that lasts and big concern is would the goats eat it. Another concern is our cold winters and keeping them warm. We aren't handy enough to build ourselves from scratch but can put kits together. I'd like something that I can keep the livestock in and store all food and supplies.

1) This is what I'm leaning towards right now, a polydome megahut. Anyone have experience with these? My big concern is would goats eat it. I also have to check about the snow load. I love that it's expandable too.

http://www.polydome.com/mega_hut.html

2) Next I guess would be a metal shed. I want a dirt bottom whatever I get. I was looking at these and I can get additional roof support kit to handle our weather. Looking at the red barn one at 10 x 14. I don't love it but probably can't afford a custom metal building.

http://www.arrowsheds.com/electro-galvanized-steel-storage-sheds.html

3) I had really been interested originally in a T11 wood shed. I can find them around pretty easily and they look nice. But a breeder I'd visited had just torn one down that her goats had eaten through. Wondering about other people's luck on these.

I'd appreciate any insights you can share, thanks! Christine


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will need a pretty good size. I have 4 goats in a 16x25 area and I would not want it smaller due to our winters. That doesn't include food and hay storage.


----------



## ctopal (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm probably going to start with 2-3 and see how that goes.


----------



## ctopal (Jul 8, 2015)

I heard back from the manufacture of the mega hut, he said they have goats use the shelters all the time. I'm going to go for 10 x 15 to start off with. I'm going to have to drive 5 hours to get it, so that's not a trip I'm going to want to make very often!

Any other thoughts/experience would be appreciated!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The 10x15 should be fine for 3 goats but you will have to store your hay and feed somewhere else.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

The space sounds fine as long as your herd queen isn't too much of a witch.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That mega hut looks very cool!! I had my goat in a Costco garage tent for a couple of years (second year I built solid walls). We have fairly mild winters but lots of rain. That she'd looks really good to me


----------

